# It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris



## Thunder (May 21, 2002)

It has been almost a year since we lost Thunder..I heard this the other day and almost wrecked my truck trying to pull over. When you read the last commandment, you'll know why....

I want to share with you something I heard on Paul Harvey not long ago. It’s entitled, “Ten Commandments for a Responsible Pet Owner” as dictated by the pet.

1. My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful.



2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.


3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.


4. Don’t be angry with me for long and don’t lock me up as punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainments. But I have only you.


5. Talk to me. Even if I don’t understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me.


6. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it.


7. Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand, and yet I choose not to bite you.


8. Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I’m not getting the right food, I have been in the sun too long or my heart might be getting old or weak.


9. Please take care of me when I grow old. You too will grow old.


10. On the difficult journey, on the ultimate difficult journey, go with me please. Never say you can’t bear to watch. Don’t make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there. Because I love you so.
I did.


Take a moment today to thank God for your pets. Enjoy and take good care of them.

I miss you, buddy.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

Just beautiful. You must miss Thunder greatly, and its very obvious how much you loved him. He was blessed to have you, and you to have him.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

That was a beautiful post. The commandments almost made me cry.

I'm sorry about your baby and I know he knew how much you loved him just as you knew how much he loved you.

The day will come when you meet again. I really believe in that!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*








I did cry when reading this. Thank-you for posting this, it is so true!


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

i cried my heart out. my heart and thoughts are with you always.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

Excellent post!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

The first time I read this I couldn't put to words how moved I felt. I still cried the second time I read it.


----------



## steve350 (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

each one of us understand what we just read, yet, I'll bet each of us cried. I did. We are so lucky that we feel this. To share at the level of a soul is such a privilage. We all know that these GSD's are not just that...they are placed before us to see who will truly see what they are. I swear, sometimes I think that angels are in there just behind thier eyes...wondering if I really know that they are looking back at me. Dont forget, dog is God backwards. There is most certainly more than an animal looking back at me. There is a real life force there. Something that just might know me better than I know me. Talk about things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## Thunder (May 21, 2002)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

Just stopped to read this again...we think about him daily and Dixie stills watches for him...


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

Thank you for posting. The commandments have been cut and posted.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

what a great post-the commandments
thank you


----------



## ripgretchen (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

I have never heard that before but that is beautiful. We just lost our girl last Monday. I held her in my arms for the longest time!
Thanks for the poem


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: It's been almost a year&this caught me by surpris*

I sent this to some friends, including one lady that want to dump here ten year old Cocker Spaniel.

Hopefully, she will get it a bit more thought.


----------

